# Replay Music Problem



## rstoddard (Mar 23, 2004)

Happy New Year, folks! Here's my first problem of the year (didn't take long, did it?) Got a new computer for Christmas and it's loaded with junk. I've successfully transferred all of my favorite programs from my old computer with the exception of one: Replay Music. This is a audio recorder which records sound streams. I've been using it for two years and have been extremely pleased with its performance. I did a search on it on this site, and it has been discussed extensively, but no problems like mine are mentioned, and the postings are a bit old. 

So, here's the difficulty which I have been having: when I try to install the software, at the very end, it gives me an error message: "TRSDK Error: 34 (TRSDK_ERR_RebootBefore)". The program seemingly installs anyway, but when I try to run it, I get this message: "Replay Music driver not found. Please make sure you are installing with administrative rights, and your sound card driver is installed." 

The computer involved is a brand new Hewlett Packard Pavillion a1224n. The sound card works, as other audio programs have no problems. The software works fine on my old computer. Like I said before, the new one has a lot of junk on it. One thing is called a "Microsoft Media Center." I'm wondering if a program already installed is preventing the installation of Replay Music. I've sent a message to the software company, but they haven't responded yet. So, I thought I would ask for advice here. Any ideas? Thanks in advance for any suggestions


----------



## rstoddard (Mar 23, 2004)

Update on this: Forgot to mention that I AM logged in as Administrator (of course!) and I have been installing other programs left and right with no problems. The publisher of the software has gotten back to me and says I should contact HP. So, I did. They say it's a software problem, not THEIR problem. So, I guess I'm out of luck. Unless, of course, someone here can help me


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Nice Christmas gift.
Your Media Center addition to Windows XP should not cause any problems.

I found this on Google ... does it help ?
http://www.mcse.ms/archive212-2004-9-1063238.html
Kinda sounds like you ???

Depending on you recording application - you might want to look at this freeware audio recorder and editor ...
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
It works very well on my HP MCE.

Good luck cleaning out all of HP's trash ... it's a pain.
Have you made your recovery DVDs yet ?


----------



## rstoddard (Mar 23, 2004)

Yes, Noyb, that's it exactly! Actually, Replay Music technical support has caught on to this themselves. They sent me a second e-mail and gave me these exact instructions. Worked like a charm. Actually, I'm thinking of giving Record Now a try too. Looks like a good program and it's relatively cheap. Now I'm happy. All of my favorite programs are on the new computer. Thanks for your help. I'm sure others will have this same problem when they purchase any computers utilizing this particular sound card. Great work, Noyb. Thanks again. (The hard drive in my HP is partitioned. The back up is in the partition. Is that what you meant by recovery DVD's? Is that sufficient, or should I put it on DVD's too?)


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Good - I was kinda guessing there.

You should have got Record Now with your HP software package ??? ..... Did you mean Audacity ?

The first partition on your HD is the FAT32 recovery partition (about 6 gig as I remember) - that HP provides *instead* of a set of recovery CDs.

This will do you NO good if your HD crashes.
I've removed all my HP junk .. including this recovery partition - so I can't give you exact directions here.
There is a procedure in your HP, where you can make your own recovery set of *DVD*s .. but they only allow one copy to be made.
If you haven't done this yet - do it NOW .. HP charges to send you a set of recovery CDs and you can only hope they'll send the right set.

To replace all this recovery hassle and the hours it takes to reload and update a system - I use Acronis True Image and a USB external hard drive ... Interested ???


----------



## rstoddard (Mar 23, 2004)

Yes, I have three external hard drives that I could use. (I have backups of my files, and backups of those too...I've learned my lesson.) If you could tell me how to do this, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'll say again .... If you haven't made your Recovery DVDs ... do it NOW.

HP also has a recovery partition that will let you recover back to the way it came from the factory .. using their resident recovery software.
But - this won't help if the HD crashes ... then you'll need the recovery DVDs.

Using this procedure - or the recovery DVDs - will put you back to the way it came from the factory.
The last time I recovered my Laptop - from the DVDs, it took me about 8 hours to get everything updated, favorite programs installed, and windows configured the way I like.
And I was doing this at Cable internet speeds. 

There's a better way to recover back to the way it is now - Using a program called Acronis True Image and an External HD to store a copy (Image file) of the way your computer is now ... or when you made a system backup Image file.

Since you have a HP recovery partition - this will complicate the Acronis recovery procedure a little ... but we can chat about that later.

Here's the $30 program you'll need .. it'll be well worth it, if you crash, Bill Gates gets Confused again or catches a virus.

"Acronis True Image" Backup software .. home page with information 
http://www.acronis.com/homecomputing/products/trueimage/
Download ATI from here - for $30
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E1681279691SF

From the first link - you can get a fully functional trial version that will work for 14 days ... if you want to take a look at it.

Questions ???


----------



## rstoddard (Mar 23, 2004)

How about Norton Ghost? It seems to do the same thing. I have a copy of that program, but never used it (a friend gave it to me). Also, this just came to me: I have two copies of Windows XP and disks for all the software that matters to me. All of the software that I purchased off the internet is also on my external hard drives. I have all of my activation codes written down. Do I really need to do this? If the hard drive does crash, I can just reformat using one of my XP disks and reinstall all of my software. I've actually done this about four times with my other computer. Or, is there something that I'm not thinking of?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Some people like Ghost.
I've heard the ATI is better at detecting peripherals - like USB externals for recovery storage.
Personally - I tried Ghost twice and couldn't get it to work.
I've used ATI several times and it hasn't failed me - and is rather intuitive to use.

Nothing beats a fresh, squeaky clean, install of Windows.
It's my experiance that this takes several hours of updating, installing programs ... etc.
I can now do it 10 minutes with the computer doing all the work .. with only a little updating required later.

It's only a matter of time and effort.
I've had to reinstall a couple of times because XP MCE got confused.
Reinstalling was quicker than trying to fix.


----------



## rstoddard (Mar 23, 2004)

The first time I reformatted was hell. But, every time after that, it became easier and easier, until now it's a snap. If all your software is at hand, and you have your activiation codes, the only problem is time. However, I usually do it while I'm doing something else, so it's not a problem for me. Like I said, I've reformatted my other computer several times. It's like having a new machine each time I'm done. The first two times, it was because of virus problems that I could not solve. The latest times, however, were just because it was running slowly and loaded with unused software. I still use the old computer, but this new one (the HP) is much faster, so it's my primary machine now. I'll fool around with Ghost and maybe try Acronis too. Thanks very much, Noyb, for all your help. I've learned a ton of things about computers...mostly through this web site. Good job once again:up: !


----------

